# More Jarlsberg and some Pepperjack...........



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 30, 2012)

I know you all know how to _cut the Cheese_ (pun intended)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, so I won't bore you with that...however here is a shot of my ECB working as my Cheese Smoker. The conversion worked well. I expanded the air inlet slits on the side of the bottom and drilled some more holes in the bottom , gets a lot of air to my AMNPS so it can do it's majic :













Trouit Farm and Cheese 021.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Aug 30, 2012


















Trouit Farm and Cheese 022.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Aug 30, 2012





   you can see where I pried open the inlet slits , now they are inlet 'openings' LOL The open slide doors are to keep the chamber cool enough to not melt the Pepper Jack.

See ya later with some "Smoked" Cheese.....Mmmmmmmm


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking good Stan - now ya gotta wait


----------



## driedstick (Sep 4, 2012)

Lookin good I took some to elk camp this weekend and everyone loved it


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks great..Now I know what the Jarlsberg looks like..


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice

I do the Jarlsberg cheese to. Good stuff Maynard


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks good! Smoked Jarlsberg is some good stuff!


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2012)

I just bought some today....


----------

